

ColorRun – Simple browser game about colors - lukaszmtw
http://colorrun.pl

======
granttimmerman
Fun stuff.

    
    
      function action(){
        var opacity1 = $('#color-1')[0].getContext('2d').getImageData(0,0,1,1).data[3];
        var opacity2 = $('#color-2')[0].getContext('2d').getImageData(0,0,1,1).data[3];
        if(opacity1 > opacity2){
          $('#color-1').trigger('click');
        }else{
          $('#color-2').trigger('click');
        } 
      };
    
      setInterval('action()', 100);

~~~
Kissy
I think the game has been updated, now the opacity of both colors are the same
(255) but you can sum R, G and B parts. The highest will be the brightest.

~~~
dalbotex
function c(i,j){return
$("#color-"+i)[0].getContext('2d').getImageData(0,0,1,1).data[j]}
setInterval(function(){$("#color-"+(1+(c(1,0)+c(1,1)+c(1,2)<c(2,0)+c(2,1)+c(2,2)))).click()},1)

------
adad

      function action(){
        if($('#color-1').css('opacity') > $('#color-2').css('opacity')){
          $('#color-1').trigger('click');
        }else{
          $('#color-2').trigger('click');
        } 
      };
    
      setInterval('action()',0);

~~~
lukaszmtw
Hey, why are you cheating? That's so rude for people playing normal.

~~~
dylanz
Because this is "hacker"news and people here like to reverse engineer things!
Also, great work with the game. It's really fun and quite an interesting mind
game once it starts getting faster and faster. I agree with the mobile app
sentiment... it would be a fun game to play on a commute. Great job!

~~~
lukaszmtw
Thanks! :)

------
Gracana
Surprisingly fun. Suggestion: Take a big chunk out of the timer when the wrong
choice is clicked, so a sense of urgency is created instead of immediately
ending the game.

------
bencoder
Got to 938 points on my first go. Discovered you can also use left and right
arrow keys, which is much more efficient and got me to 1566 on my second go.
Thanks for the game

~~~
Zarel
Hah. I got to 896 using a broken laptop trackpad. When I discovered left and
right arrow keys, I started averaging 30 because I kept on tapping the wrong
direction.

------
lukaszmtw
Hi! Probably you don't know, but we are only 15 and 16 years old. If you
enjoyed this game you can make donation to our bitcoin address so we can make
another fun projects: 1EgxGUYrvrkHRYMJFaxrReVsGSukJfT3Yb Thank you guys for
all help! :)

------
k-mcgrady
Surprisingly fun game - good work! Made it to 204 points on my first play. No
idea if that's any good. It would be nice to have some sort of indicator so I
know how good it is (if you don't want to do a leaderboard maybe calculate an
average score?).

~~~
lukaszmtw
We will definitely do this. As I mentioned here it was made in 4 hours. ;)

~~~
k-mcgrady
Really good job for 4 hours.

------
comboy
So simple and yet fun to play. I was pleasantly surprised that arrow keys can
be used instead of clicking.

------
christiangenco
I thought midway through playing this that it would be another CSS history
hack, so I started answering incorrectly to make sure my score went down
(which it did).

Is there a better way to figure out if a game is trying to hijack my history?

~~~
1_player
In this case, unless you have visited more than 50% of the internet, you would
eventually get two panels with the same brightness.

~~~
michaelmior
Why is that? If you assume each side is pointing to the same link, but with
different styles for visited and unvisited, the colours will always be
different.

------
enhdless
Fun, but I'm disappointed that I'm limited to touch instead of clicking on my
touchscreen laptop (Lenovo Yoga 13). This only seems to be an issue when I use
Chrome/Opera.

------
melle
Fun game, i like it!

Minor: In the gameover pop-up the social buttons only show the facebook logo,
though the links point to fb/twitter/plus

------
iamwarz
I swear i thought this was just a smart way to train a learner, get a large
group of people to identify colors but this is just too fun!

------
Retr0spectrum
Strangely addicting. I managed to get up to 410 after a few attempts. I think
this would work really well as a mobile app, keep up the good work!

~~~
lukaszmtw
Thanks! I really appreciate this.

------
neosilky
Would you mind if I made an Android version?

~~~
lukaszmtw
We are planning to do this. You are not allowed to do this.

~~~
mcintyre1994
You won't be able to avoid clones which is probably why you're being down
voted, but fwiw it works really well with a touch screen and would make a
great app.

------
Xcelerate
Cool game, although I feel like it goes from really easy to really hard really
quickly. 1710's my best so far ;)

~~~
lukaszmtw
Well, it was made in nearly 4 hours. ;) We will work on it.

